# 1 month sober



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

wot


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I wish you more than luck, I wish you the willpower! You can do it, and you'll feel so much better as a result!


----------



## red wrinkle (Dec 3, 2011)

Congratulations,


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck,its been over 6 months now for me.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

The key is one day at a time. Sounds cliche but that's how it works. Be sober tomorrow. Worry about the next day when it comes.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Going fine so far.

btw i'm not doing this because I feel i'm an alcoholic or anything. It's mostly for health reasons, i'm trying to get fit and that's tough when your going through at least 4 beers a night.


I was so close to caving just now. My dad brought home some beers and offered me one. I had it in my hand, then realised and just put it back and remembered how good that beer will taste on the first of feb


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

thats great u r avoiding..m happy for u..!!


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

Goodluck  you can do it! Replace it with another drink you really like (non-alcohol of course)


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

hey u dint specify the year just kidding but its gonna be really tough but if u have the willpower u can do it come on do onething keep watching Australia VS India test match that will keep u busy .iam sure u will be following the Test and happy with how things have gone so far.


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Good luck,its been over 6 months now for me.


Good job!


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

a pers0n said:


> I was so close to caving just now. My dad brought home some beers and offered me one. I had it in my hand, then realised and just put it back and remembered how good that beer will taste on the first of feb


That's a good start! Temptation will always be there, so having the willpower is amazing.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

I expected to feel a lot healthier doing this. But almost a week in and i'm feeling no difference. 

Kind of disappointing but maybe in a few weeks i'll be feeling better.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Failed. I was drunk all weekend. :bash

Why? I don't even know. I can't even trust myself to do something so simple as this. :no


----------



## NoEasyWayOut (Jan 9, 2012)

I have joined you in this quest of sobriety my friend. Every moment sober stings. I just want to get drunk and giddy. I just want to get high and feel pretty. No easy way out, struggle forward, if not for yourself then for the people around you that care about you.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Slip-ups are to be expected. Just don't give up trying.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

a pers0n said:


> Failed. I was drunk all weekend. :bash
> 
> Why? I don't even know. I can't even trust myself to do something so simple as this. :no


Relapses happen. What matters is that you carry on with abstinence after them. :yes


----------



## SICK OF SAD (Jan 11, 2012)

Good on you.I been sober now for over eight months and i did have a problem with drink which lead to drugs aswell off both now.good luck to you.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

a pers0n said:


> My goal is 1st Jan-1st Feb without drinking.
> 
> I already sort of failed by having a glass of wine earlier but that's the last drop i'm touching for this month.
> 
> Wish me luck lol.


Try to find some help. It is really hard to concer these types of addictions without support systems. Not saying it can't be done alone. But a circle of support will help you a lot.

Don't beat yourself up if you happen to relapse. Everyone relapses, it's part of it. Best of luck.

Love ...


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

So an update.

Since that first week I drank pretty much every day. Really not good.

But i'm back now. 

I did drank a lot on monday. But yesterday I didn't touch a drop. And today will be the same.


It's nearly the end of the month already. I really thought I was going to manage this and feel great.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

a pers0n said:


> So an update.
> 
> Since that first week I drank pretty much every day. Really not good.
> 
> ...


Sometimes, it will be a daily struggle.

I know this is a bit weird to bring up, but you need to take a look at your feelings and things you are facing at the time you want to drink. What are you trying to avoid? Is it easier to just face the issue than drink?

Trying facing your fear for one day, then two days.

Normally, behind an addiction, there is some sort of pain that needs to be addressed. The addiction is a coping mechanism.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm not an addict. But I am in the danger zone at the moment. And that is why I want to do this.


Unfortunately I broke my promise tonight. And am breaking it more right now. :no


But you are right. I do use it as an easy escape route.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Sounds like you need more willpower.


----------

